# Should I remove damaged quills?



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Riley had suffered a bad bout of mites before I received him. On his cheek area he still has a circle spot of dark brown damaged quills. But since I've had him it doesn't appear to be worsening or healing. (have had him a couple months now I think) Should I try to remove those damaged quills? Would new ones grow in? I don't want to hurt him, they are just ugly and I thought maybe new growth would be better, if that is possible. Sort of matted damaged looking in that area. The area is about the size of a pencil eraser.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I wouldn't try to remove them. Pulling quills is a painful experience for a hedgehog. Vets typically put them under anesthetic before even attempting it for procedures they do. 

I wouldn't worry about it if they don't bother him and aren't infected or anything. Just being a little different looking will make him unique. A few might fall out as he grows in new quills, but likely he'll have it for most of his life. 

If it bothers you that much, you might have a vet remove them, but I don't see much of a reason it needs to be done and doing it yourself is not a good idea. 

Do you have a picture of what these damaged quills look like? Others might be able to offer a little more help if what he has is similar to something their hedgies have had.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Damaged hairs to hedgies are like split ends to humans, only poky and far less common. Don't remove them unless it looks like they will curl around and poke him or something, in which case you can use nail clippers to trim them most of the way down. Don't pull them.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I should also note that he does NOT like them touched. I can rub his cheek, cuddle him, but he flips out if I try to touch those quills. Ok I will leave them alone, the area is not red. I'll take a close-up picture.


----------

